# Nibco circuit balance valves?



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody familar with these,going to be installing a few of them and I'm not real familar with them.Drawing shows one installed at each riser on the 5th floor( 6 story bldg.) with a check valve and a ball valve,one return loop in the ceiling on 5 and a 2" main down to the mech. room.Where do you start when you set them,closest to the main or at the far end,they are to be set at .5 gpm.In the past the shop had a service set them,now they want to do them ourself.The main comes up to 5 and branches off in 2 directions with a 1" setter one way and a 2" setter the other way,then the return picks up the risers in the units as it goes down the hallway.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm guessing nobdy has any experience with circuit setter/balance valves,so we'll have to do it the old trial and error way.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

*Since Nibco's website doesn't have an installation manual for**circuit balance valves, I'd contact them and ask tech support your questions.*


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

It will require probes hoses and gauges for measuring flow at given and read pressures. Most balancers use a flow gauge. Once you have the info thee is some charts and math involved.

That's why this job is usually subbed to the balancing companies. Many close out job reports requires this commisioning paperwork so if the boss is trying to be cheap, he may get caught and have to send a certified balancer anyways.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I have the gauge set up from Nibco with the probes.I screwed around with it a little one day,The 2" and 1" valves on the main run seem to work right,I get a flow reading on the gauge and it adjusts up and down if you turn the handle on the valve.When I go to one of the valves at the risers I get nothing,I know water is flowing thru the system(maybe one or a couple of the valves on the risers are flowing too much,thus the reading of no flow at the ones I put the gauge on)?The only instructions with the valves are to start with them wide open after install and have the two numbers on the handle at 0-0,which they are.I've looked online and you can find flow charts and instructions for other manufactures valves but no Nibco?I may just dump this back in the shops lap for info instead of wasting my time with it.


----------

